# What is Better



## BALLA11 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Taco Bell or Taco Johns*​
Taco bell836.36%Taco Johns1463.64%


----------



## BALLA11 (Oct 8, 2008)

What do u think


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

taco johns all the way!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Six pack and a pound you can't go wrong!

Both only last about 3 hours in the system anyways!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

cheesy gordita crunch, is the best taco ever! go taco bell!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

TB


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Taco Johns all the way!!!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

are you guys kidding me??? Have you never expierenced the cheesy gordita crunch? its like a drug with meat and cheese!!!!!!!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

the Red Pepper


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

the red pepper....my mouth is watering. Anyone know if they ship outta grand forks.


----------

